# Infrared help!! plz!!



## placeonthecorner (Oct 10, 2007)

hi folx .. so to spice up my college project im going to be trying a little infrared .. I got some 120 SFX film and a ir72 filter from hoya .. i know SFX isnt true infrared but its cheap .. i also know that experimentation is needed, but i was wondering if some one could give me a ball park starting point for exposures as i have no idea how to figure this out .. thanx


----------



## terri (Oct 10, 2007)

Just keep it simple, for starters - that's the beauty of working with this wonderful film. Set your ISO at 200 and set aside that robo-filter and slap on an inexpensive #25 red filter instead. You'll get acceptable IR effects and have the freedom to meter TTL. The film can be loaded in subdued light, making it much easier to handle than Kodak's HIE film (by far the best out there and worth the trouble IMHO). 

Have fun with the SFX, and be sure to post your pictures here!


----------



## placeonthecorner (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks for the info .. il defo put up my results - good or bad


----------



## Alpha (Oct 10, 2007)

Terri is on point. But she's also an HIE snob. Maco/Efke/Adox/Rollei IR 820 is well worth a try as well. Rollei "near infrared" is nice as well, but rather expensive. As far as I understand, it's sort of like R3 but with extended red sensitivity.


----------



## terri (Oct 10, 2007)

> But she's also an HIE snob.


It's true. So in that spirit....stuff it, Max. :mrgreen: 

Good to see you around here.


----------



## gardenshed (Nov 27, 2007)

You might like to try some portraits?

*http://tinyurl.com/33ruoe

**http://tinyurl.com/3688zq*


----------



## doobs (Nov 27, 2007)

gardenshed said:


> You might like to try some portraits?
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/33ruoe
> 
> **http://tinyurl.com/3688zq*



People in infrared look horrid. Their skin becomes grainy and pretty ugly looking.

Trees and nature look the coolest in IR, imo.


----------



## Bill LaMorris (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello I am new to the forum. I have used the Maco film and it is excellent for IR. Your 72 filter will work very well. I use an off brand 720 filter and shoot at F-16 for 1 second in bright light. Adjust your appeture for subduded light. Needless to say a tripod is a must. Bill


----------

